# Water in boot condensation ?



## dmaskelluk (Jan 30, 2005)

I am having ongoing problems with water getting in the boot area of the car and gathering around the battery. Does anyone else have problems with this occurring ? Does the mk2 TT have breather holes in the boot floor for condensation to escape ? Is it possible that that condensation is creating a small pool of water, as my dealer is telling me ??


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Your dealer will be talking out of his arse - There are several posts about water in the boot:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1802978

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... boot+Coupe


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

i had this problem and its a fucking nightmare, took me months to sort out

open the boot and where the round rubber on the lid touches the body theres a plastic bit with hole in it (pop it off), mine was leaking under neath

get some tape and tape it up so water flows over it and out by the no plate, testing with a hose doesnt work

then wait for it to rain and see if it stops

in the end i put a little bit of flashband under it and it stopped

can also (apparently) get in through wheel arch


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If it's water ingress, that's one thing. If it's just condensation, then your rear vents may not be opening properly. There's two, one on each side. One behind the Bose Amp and the other is behind the battery.

Not easy to get to, but should be checked to ensure they're opening properly.


----------



## dmaskelluk (Jan 30, 2005)

I am starting to doubt it's condensation due to the amount of water getting inside the boot. The Bose amp was sent away for repair and it had grit inside and was water damaged. The first few months of ownership of this TT is making me wish I didn't buy it. The dealer has done his best to fix problems but he is now getting angry with me, thinking I'm just an awkward customer. 
Not sure where I stand warranty wise and returning the car legally as I have almost had enough of the troubles.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The TT Mk2 Coupe's are notorious for water ingress thanks to the design of the rear hatch. The Roadsters don't suffer from this issue because they have a proper trunk. However Roadster have the problem with water from the inboard drip trays or internal drain tubes in the center bulkhead. Of course, in both models, a leaking spoiler can be an issue as the seals can harden over time and may need to be replaced.

If you're interested, here's a post on the Bose Amp problem which is also more frequent with Coupe owners - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1889737

To check for clear drains, follow this link -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1144209


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

yep pissed me off too, nearly got rid of it, along with squeaks and rattles, bottom line is they arent great cars

stick with it, get some clear gorilla tape and have a good look at it, tape it up until it stops leaking and narrow it down

forget the dealer, all he wants to do is make you go away with the minimum of effort

when i found the leak it cost £5 to fix


----------



## Xcession (Nov 15, 2018)

I had the same problem in my roadster, LOTS of condensation in the boot - so much that the battery was sitting in about 1cm of water. Mine is a roadster, though, and as SJP has already pointed out, the cause for me was blocked drain tubes leading from the rear roof drip-trays beneath the roof flaps.

Worth checking the drain holes from the rear spoiler, too, while you're poking around. I used a very long cable-tie and (don't laugh!) one of those sprung cords that we use to hang up net curtains here (I still keep that in the boot, just in case, as it was invaluable in checking drainage channels).

Good luck!


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

I had a leak in my boot and I've not seen the source reported by anyone else. The water was coming in from the fuel filler cap so check around that side of the boot. I assume it was the seal around the unit as a new fuel filler unit fixed it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I found a comment in another forum that the antenna seal was also a contributor to the "water in the boot" issue.


----------



## dmaskelluk (Jan 30, 2005)

Still having trouble with this, water is still getting in somehow on the left
Hand side of the boot near the amp. .
I have tried and tried but can't find where, in the process of
Trying
To return the car now.... it's been a frustrating few months of
Ownership


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

stick with it, its very frustrating

i m a roofer to finding leaks is in my job, but the audi seemed to disobey all logic, tape up where you suspect its leaking and wait til it rains

after its a leak and always fixable

id say its impossible to get condensation build ip to 1cm, dont get that indoors with wet clothes on the radiator in the middle of winter


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

fuzzyduck2 said:


> I had a leak in my boot and I've not seen the source reported by anyone else. The water was coming in from the fuel filler cap so check around that side of the boot. I assume it was the seal around the unit as a new fuel filler unit fixed it.


I notice that you have a coupe, but I cannot see any reason why a roadster would be any different.

The fuel filler is in no way connected or has access to the inside of the vehicle.

There is a securing bracket at the neck of the filler on the inside of the wing that is totally independent of the interior

The only water problem with the filler cap is that the drain may get blocked, the drain tube runs inside the wheel arch liner and again is totally independent of the inside of the car boot area, I cannot in any way see how this can be to blame.

Yes the drain tube can become blocked (put a flexible net curtain wire down to clean) but this empties outside the boot on the inner wing.

I have taken the fuel cell off completely to clean and paint this area so have first hand extensive experience of how this all fits together.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

You're getting condensation because there is water in the boot, you're not getting water in the boot from the condensation.

You have a leak, and just need to find it. Mine was getting in under the rear spoiler after I'd removed it and fitted a new one and hadn't sealed it properly, but as above there as a few places to check


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

Have you tried adjusting the two rubber/plastic contacts on the boot lid to make a tighter boot seal, this helps with rattle sounds aswell


----------

